# Brew thermometer



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Is the therm actually for mashing? I have a number of these. They're OK, but the temp on the outside soon is different than the middle of the mash unless you recirc constantly with a pump or even a full HERMS (which those ports are actually great for). Also when just heating the strike water, often the water is not high enough for the therm to read so you're using the manual anyways. Just my $.02.

I'm not a big fan of the party pig. IMO they don't last well, carbonate poorly, and dispense annoyingly. I bought several to sell at my shop and took ALL of them back on returns (like 5 I think) within a month.

I'd either consider (this is just me personally) using 2.5 gal cornies so they'll fit in a fridge, or a chill plate setup. I've also converted office/ dorm fridges into one-corny draft fridges that fit under a counter or in a large cabinet if space is the main issue. These are EASY to do, are very portable, and usually pass the wife's "where everyone will see it" test (unlike much of my homemade equipment )


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds like very good advice all the way around. I think that I may have to investigate the draft systems a bit more, and do a bit more stirring. Based on what you said, and my previous experiences with minikegs, the party pig is out.


----------

